# ISO a Nacho Cheese Dip Recipe



## Hamburger Kid (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a good Nacho Cheese Dip recipe for my crock pot for the Super Bowl...Any suggestions?


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have one, but I'm bumping this up, in case anyone else does


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm totally lazy and just melt velveeta with salsa.  I know, I know, sacreligious to some, but incredibly tasty. 

How big is your crockpot and how many people do you need it for? I'd go with a lb of velveeta diced up and a couple cups of salsa.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a wonderful recipe for a spicy hamburger/cheese dip.. I do the same as Alix with regular cheese dip! Its very good!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 2, 2008)

I like to make mine with sauteed onion, jalapeño, a little cumin, milk and queso blanco...which is basically white american cheese. 

You can't go wrong with Alix's recommendation though.


----------



## elaine l (Feb 2, 2008)

Same as the others.  I add browned italian sausage, onions, peppers to it as well.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is a version that you might like.  If it is too thick add a some milk until it is a consistency that you like.  SC 

*Crockpot Cheese Dip
*
2 lb block of Velveeta or Borden processed cheese, cut in cubes
1 lb cooked ground beef
1 lb cooked breakfast sausage
1 can of nacho cheese soup
1 large can of chopped green chilies

Melt the cheese in crock pot, add the rest and stir together well.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2008)

SierraCook said:


> Here is a version that you might like. If it is too thick add a some milk until it is a consistency that you like. SC
> 
> *Crockpot Cheese Dip*
> 
> ...


 
I was putting the same thing. Mine doesn't have the cheese soup though.
I love this stuff!!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 2, 2008)

This isn't crock  pot but it's really very good. I'm sorry I just make this my measurements will not be good. 

2 8 oz pkgs cream cheese, softened
1 cup med taco sauce (or mild, what you prefer, this is where I don't measure)
chopped lettuce
chopped black olives
shredded cheddar cheese (co-jack, pepper jack, whatever)
chopped tomotoes
whatever else you put on your tacos

blend cream cheese and taco sauce well with electric mixer. Spread in serving platter about 1/2 inch thick???
Top with lettuce 1st, then the rest as desired. 
Serve with tortilla chips and scoop away!!!!


----------

